# can i place a female crowntail with a male betta



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*can i put a female crowntail betta with a male betta*




> *proud mom of*
> 
> _*female betta fish*_
> 
> ...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Males and females should never be housed together except for breeding purposes only.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

* no not a permanent home so they can mate*


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes, but you have to condition them first. You will want to research betta breeding a little before you try doing it.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

i use spring water


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I also recommend doing a lot of research so you'll be prepared.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

It sounds like you know little to nothing about breeding these fish. It is very complex and shouldn't be done on a whim. Please please do lots of research before you even *think* about attempting to breed your Betta fish. The outcome will not be pretty otherwise.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> It sounds like you know little to nothing about breeding these fish. It is very complex and shouldn't be done on a whim. Please please do lots of research before you even *think* about attempting to breed your Betta fish. The outcome will not be pretty otherwise.


Totally AGREED.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I definitely agree with AngelicScars. It just doesn't sound like you have done enough research on the topic.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*ok well then i will ask one of my friends who is a proffesionak betta fish breeder*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

5green said:


> *ok well then i will ask one of my friends who is a proffesionak betta fish breeder*


If they're a smart breeder they'll tell you you can't house them together. As a breeder myself you CAN'T house them together. Female crowntails are even more aggresive than most females. 

*PLEASE STOP BEING SO STUBBORN. YOU CANT HOUSE THEM TOGETHER.*


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*well he could*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

5green said:


> *well he could*


 
It's really complex and not to be taken lightly. You just can't do it. The male will shred the female or opposite. Especially with CT females. Even if they do spawn they'll eat the fry. You ca'nt house them together.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> If they're a smart breeder they'll tell you you can't house them together. As a breeder myself you CAN'T house them together. Female crowntails are even more aggresive than most females.
> 
> *PLEASE STOP BEING SO STUBBORN. YOU CANT HOUSE THEM TOGETHER.*


Well said.

MrVampire is exactly right.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

5green said:


> i use spring water


You can't use spring water if you're going to breed bettas.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

i just breed a female ct with a males vt.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

But you did it carefully. he wants to house them together. Barely knows what he's doing.


----------



## Cerulean02 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm sorry but why do you come on the forum looking for advice 5green? Then completely ignore the advice that several others have given you? You're obviously going to do whatever you want, and sadly enough you're probably going to lose one, if not both your fish. If you just plan on breeding that's one thing and you need to be careful doing so. If you're planning on housing the female and male then that is endangering both your fish. You should never risk the lives of your fish, don't house them together!!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I fully agree with everyone else. you should not think of breeding before you are very well educated, and im sorry, but you obviously aren't. wether you want to breed them or not, it is just not a good idea AT ALL to put them together unless you are completely sure you know exactly what to do.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I agree with what everybody above me has said. Quit asking for advice and wanting our opinions and then completely blowing it off. Either take the advice or just quit asking our opinions. And PLEASE DO NOT house them together. You obviously have not done enough research to breed bettas!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

yea what he said..she said.... dont house bettas to gather...end of story.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny said:


> yea what he said..she said.... dont house bettas to gather...end of story.


*well you cant house males together but you can house females together*


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, females can be housed together if done properly. You need a 10 gallon or larger and you need lots of plants and hiding places.A minimum of 4 females is recommended. Females are aggressive too. A pecking order will be established and there will be some fighting but the fish may need to be separated if they get too violent.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yep, what Drama said.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Agree with DQ.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*check out my new thread is this enough reasearch*


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh and some of the time, housing females together does not work. So *NO, *you cannot house females together in all situations.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It depends on the personality of the females.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Yes, females can be housed together if done properly. You need a 10 gallon or larger and you need lots of plants and hiding places.A minimum of 4 females is recommended. Females are aggressive too. A pecking order will be established and there will be some fighting but the fish may need to be separated if they get too violent.


 
yea, and sometimes even if you do know what you're doing, you can always loose a couple. if you dont know what you're doing, then you are almost definetly going to.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

everyone else is right. it can be done but it is hard, and you should not try it.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> It depends on the personality of the females.


it does


----------

